# Who is your favorite Villian/Rival?



## Megamannt125 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine would be a tie between Ganondorf and Meta Knight, even though Meta Knight is good(ish) he's a rival to Kirby so I put rival in the title.
Video Game Villians/Rivals only.
Add Pictures if you want.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








</div>


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Bowser ♥ always lol
hahah Shredder from the OLD TMNT <3


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmmm hard choice, maybe ganandorf or tom nook lol tom nook is so evil but i like his greasyness lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Does it have to be a video game villain? If not, I would choose Dastardly from the Dastardly and Muttley series.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bowser


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bowser


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bowser


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jan 1, 2009)

Heath Ledger as the Joker in the Dark Knight. Best villian EVAR.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Dr. Nefarious, Drek, Mutated Proto Pet, Slag, and Ace Hardlight as my least favorite ever.

Courtney Gears, ShellShock, and Klunk are my favorites.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 1, 2009)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Heath Ledger as the Joker in the Dark Knight. Best villian EVAR.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd have to say Decus.
Sucked I had to kill him...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

#18. <3

Well, she was in games as a villain for a bit, and in the show, so I guess she counts. xD


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess Bowser.......


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

^ I was watching your sig for a while. xD


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> ^ I was watching your sig for a while. xD


It changes everytime you refresh.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rly? Oooh. Yah. It's spongebob now.


*becomes amused by the changing siggeh*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Let us see...

I'd say Queen Spydor from Chibi-Robo was the most fun the blast into oblivion! Haha! But, alas, it was a one-time deal.

How about... Tabuu. He was pwnsome. 

Mecha Bowser from Super Mario Sunshine. That is my all time favorite villain of all time. So fun to fight.

Um... maybe... Marx Soul from Kirby Superstar. 

I can't think of any others at the time. I mean I could if I wanted too, but I don't want to.


----------



## MGMT (Jan 2, 2009)

maleficent


----------



## MygL (Jan 2, 2009)

sephiroth ..................... smexy o.o  lol jking xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

Indubitably it's Sephiroth.


----------



## MygL (Jan 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Indubitably it's Sephiroth.


yup i found him on KH 2 and damn it was soo hard i needed to use elixirs evry time he hitted me its just cool =)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needed to be tougher, I mean, Emerald weapon was more Epic.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

this is a hard decision

but il go with...Ansem or Dark Riku(or whatever you wanna call him)


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lked the sephiroth in the first KH better

but the actual sephiroth is best out of all of them of course


----------



## MygL (Jan 2, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had the first KH but i always got bored and started playing the KH 2 i do got to see sephiroth but not beaten him =(


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Beat Him on both Games


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 2, 2009)

Ganondorf. TOON Ganondorf. The Wind Waker was epic.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd go with King K. Rool just because of Gangplank Galleon.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. L (good guy turned bad + Luigi = FTW <3) Meta Knight, a few others i can't remember


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bowser


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Meta-Knight

Yes.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, Mr. L and definitley Through the Fire and the Flames....


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

k my answer is giygas from earthbound, and magus from chronotrigger.


----------



## scrunch (Jan 3, 2009)

Roar...


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ganondorf is my favorite villian. I think it would be cool if they made a zelda game with ganon as the main character.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 3, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I'd go with King K. Rool just because of Gangplank Galleon.


I'm not so sure K. Rool will be your favorite after watching this.


http://www.youtube.com/v/M-oLO-v4c3Q


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

HEADLESS GANONDORF XDDD [Sorry, memories] xDDD
Hmm.....hard to say, probably Ganon....yah....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> HEADLESS GANONDORF XDDD [Sorry, memories] xDDD
> Hmm.....hard to say, probably Ganon....yah....


Join me Link and I will make your face the greatest in Coridai or else you will die!


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jan 3, 2009)

King dedede or king boo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> King dedede or king boo


Hmmm.... I just noticed, what is with Nintendo and evil kings?


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Redd he's a rival of tom nook :3


----------



## JOM (Jan 4, 2009)

King Dedede and Kirby.
Bison and Ryu.


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 4, 2009)

Ganondorf. Lol.


----------



## Link (Jan 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AC_Spain (Jan 4, 2009)

MetaKnight


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 4, 2009)

Emperor Percival Tachyon from Ratchet and Clank Tools Of Destruction


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ummmmmm.... Me?


----------

